# one bite size dessert , ideas??



## hime (Jan 14, 2007)

my friend wedding coming soon, she asked me to make some canapes ( including some dessert) for her cocktail party at her wedding, the thyme is around the world. so what better way to ask from chef and cooking lovers from around the world  , any suggestion on from what country and what is the cake??

the cake should be one bite size and not too rich cause later after the cocktail party they have dinner.

thxs for the help


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm a home cook, not a chef, but here are some bite-sized desserts I've done. 
Very rich brownies cut into 1" cubes, served in papers (mini cupcake papers)
Two layers of carrot cake with cream cheese filling, cut with 1-1/2" biscuit cutter. Pipe a star of the cream cheese filling on top after you put them into papers. The layers should be about 1/2". Make sure to chop nuts and carrots finely.
Tiny apple turnovers: finely chop apples, raisins and walnuts. Add cinnamon-sugar and some lemon juice (so it's not overly sweet). Combine and let rest in the fridge 30 minutes or longer. Drain and set aside. Brush 2 phyllo sheets with butter and put one on top of the other. Cut into 2" strips (cut across the long side). Place a bit less than 1 teaspoon of the drained fruit mixture on one end of each strip. Fold like a flag. Place on baking sheet (lined with foil or parchment). Bake at 400 degrees until golden brown.
Make your own tart crust or use the frozen mini-phyllo cups. Put your favorite pie filling in it (lemon meringue- or lemon curd; pecan pie, with nuts chopped tiny; etc.). Bake 10 minutes at 400 degrees until the filling is bubbling.
Palmiers- use frozen puff pastry and granulated sugar to make miniature "elephant ears". There are lots of recipes for this online; I use Ina Garten's on the Food Network site.
One thing to keep in mind when making small bites is to be sure to chop nuts, fruits, etc. finley, or cake will crumble apart and fillings will not hae some of everything in them.

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Any bar will work if cut small. We do lemon squares, pecan pie bars, brownies, blondies, cranberry (think starbucks) and put them in cupcake papers.


----------



## fl italian (Mar 2, 2009)

For my nephew's wedding, I did tiramisu shots.

I went to some discount store and bought a bunch of votive candle holders for about $0.40 a piece and put them in the dishwasher to clean them up.

I made the tiramisu cream and cut the ladyfingers in half with a serrated knife. I spooned one dollop of cream to the bottom, inserted the soaked ladyfinger straight down the middle and topped it with some more cream. When all done, I bunched them all up in a baking pan and shredded chocolate all over the top. Not a one left!

We also had a neighborhood festa afterward and I did the same with another pudding type dessert called coppa di marscapone.... marscapone cheese, sugar, panettone cubes, canned peaches and peach brandy. 

The votive holder is the perfect size to work with and it's about 3-4 spoonfuls.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Chocolate cups with a white chocolate mousse inside or a raspberry cream wih a berry on top

mini chocolate eclairs

Mini pavlovas

Small heart shaped shortbreads with a piping of cream and a slice of strawberry


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I love the Italian desserts in cups! What a great idea that I've just filed for later use.... Thanks!

On the votives, though. I bought them for soup shooters for a wedding we did last summer and had a very hard time with breakage. They broke on the way to the wedding and during clean-up. Make sure you check for chips before you use them again. Mine were cheap and I got what I paid for.


----------

